# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Leopard Gecko

## COOCOpUcHoo

My birthday is coming soon and I decided I want to get a leopard gecko. If anyone can post a link if one if the BEST care sheets or videos that would be nice. But I have a question to anyone who knows. What is the best substrate for leos? I don't want to use paper towel, newspaper, and maybe repti carpet. I hear some say sand is deadly and i see others use sand for years. Also many people say mealworms are to hard for them and shouldn't be staple, others say they should. I have more questions but i will leave it here.

----------


## nok1888

http://www.leopardgecko.co.uk/docume.../caresheet.htm

Pretty good care guide for what I've seen

2.0 Border Collies - Jinky and Chance
3.0 Cats - Monty, Dodger and Crunchie
1.1 Royal Pythons Orlina and Sedrick
0.1 BCI Boa - Aasia
1.0 Western Hognose - Hagrid
0.1 Bearded Dragon - iiara

----------


## Jack

I'll get my friend Monza Geckos to take a look at this thread. He has experience with Leos.

----------


## rikkitiger

My friend has two leos, and they are quite big now. She has had them successfully with sand for four years. I dnt have any personal expierience, but thats what i know

----------


## Monza geckos

Look up sasobek on YouTube as he made the black pearl morph and knows a tonne also look at lllreptile YouTube videos are great but don't base everything on what they say all you need to know is nutrition heat and setup good luck if you have any questions hit me up  :Smile:

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

> Look up sasobek on YouTube as he made the black pearl morph and knows a tonne also look at lllreptile YouTube videos are great but don't base everything on what they say all you need to know is nutrition heat and setup good luck if you have any questions hit me up


Before you even posted this i have been watching those YouTube channels a lot lately. I am pretty surprised at the amount of information lll reptile actually has. SaSobeck i have watched since i started to want a Leo. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PintoBeans

I've got 10 leos and use paper towels cause it's easier to clean, but if your looking for something nicer slate tile cut to fit the tank is nice and safe. Also mealworms are safe to use as a staple. I believe Ron Tremper only uses them.

----------


## Monza geckos

> I've got 10 leos and use paper towels cause it's easier to clean, but if your looking for something nicer slate tile cut to fit the tank is nice and safe. Also mealworms are safe to use as a staple. I believe Ron Tremper only uses them.


Actually you should give them a way better diet than just meal worms as that is bad for them to have a varied diet as it helps them get all the nutrients they need so you should feed them Morio worms locusts black and brown crickets darkling beetles calci worms occasional pinkies and roaches are very nutritional If you can get your hands on them also dust them with calcium 5 days a week and multi vit 1 day a week also gut load them and provide a small bowl of calcium and reptile jelly for extra nutrients

----------


## PintoBeans

> Actually you should give them a way better diet than just meal worms as that is bad for them to have a varied diet as it helps them get all the nutrients they need so you should feed them Morio worms locusts black and brown crickets darkling beetles calci worms occasional pinkies and roaches are very nutritional If you can get your hands on them also dust them with calcium 5 days a week and multi vit 1 day a week also gut load them and provide a small bowl of calcium and reptile jelly for extra nutrients


I don't use them all the time. I switch between dubia roaches, superworms and crickets.

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

> Actually you should give them a way better diet than just meal worms as that is bad for them to have a varied diet as it helps them get all the nutrients they need so you should feed them Morio worms locusts black and brown crickets darkling beetles calci worms occasional pinkies and roaches are very nutritional If you can get your hands on them also dust them with calcium 5 days a week and multi vit 1 day a week also gut load them and provide a small bowl of calcium and reptile jelly for extra nutrients


Are night crawlers ok to use?

----------


## Daniel

> Are night crawlers ok to use?


Yes they are if you can get your leo to take them  :Smile:

----------

COOCOpUcHoo

----------


## COOCOpUcHoo

> Yes they are if you can get your leo to take them


I was thinking i would use night crawlers and crickets ad the occasional meal worm and dubia. Are night crawlers ok to use as staple. For example. (This is what I do with my pacman) night crawlers for a month, then crickets for a week.

----------


## Daniel

Nightcrawlers are a great staple.

----------

